# 16 Month Old Constantly Rubs Eyes?



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all. My DS constantly rubs his eyes, so much so that they get red and the skin underneath his eye is all dryed out and wrinkly looking. I've brought it up to the doctor twice, and she just recommended I put some Aquaphor on the dry spots. This has helped the actual redness and dryness, but not the eye-rubbing of course!

My question is, what could be causing this? We recently have stepped up our baths to once a day, and have been using Johnson's bedtime stuff as bubbles/bodywash. Maybe this has irritated him? He does have very sensitive skin, but I notice no rash or anything anywhere else that would indicate the bodywash exposure.

Doctor says it's dry skin from the Winter....but it's just so excessive it is worrying me. Any advice?


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

A couple of things that you might want to investigate or have the doctor investigate. First, does he show any other allergy signs? For both DS and myself, itchy eyes are a major allergy reaction. Second, I would insist that the doctor do at least a basic vision exam. I now they can do these for toddlers because you see toddlers with glasses all the time. I know that one of the ways I can tell if my perscription has changed is constant eye rubbing.


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom* 
A couple of things that you might want to investigate or have the doctor investigate. First, does he show any other allergy signs? For both DS and myself, itchy eyes are a major allergy reaction. Second, I would insist that the doctor do at least a basic vision exam. I now they can do these for toddlers because you see toddlers with glasses all the time. I know that one of the ways I can tell if my perscription has changed is constant eye rubbing.

As far as any other signs...he does have a stuffy nose on occasion without a cold, etc. We do have dogs, so the pet dander may be bothering him as well.

I'll ask about the eye exam, too. Both of his parents are blind, so it wouldn't be a surprise there!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Air born allergen would be my first thought. I'd try a hepa air filter in his bedroom and the living room and take note if it's better when he has been out of the house for long periods (all day or a vacation). Could be the dogs. Cats do it to me.


----------

